# Delivered UberEATS for Jay Z, no TIP



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

Last night, i delivered to this house in beverly hills, it turned out, its jayzs house, i biked all the way uphills there for no tip, from the housekeeper and the securtiy was sketchd out lol, he didn't expect me to pull up at midnight on a Bicycle haha.
I know the food was for jay Z, cuz paparazzi always stay around the corner and they photographed him so many times at this joint, many celebs order from there. 
But come on, at least 50cent tip, maybe if it was 50 cents house haha
It's super rare that i get tips in beverly hills, people pay expensive rent and mortgages, then they be cheap. They aint living the good life, trust me ✌


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

same here bro, rich people of seattle area don’t time for shit, they eat at $300 restaurant tip waiters 30%, drivers get nothing! just need a buck rich dude.. nurse, blue collar, boat people, professional black women, and the elderly tip 

I stopped being friendly to rich folks


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

He probably didn't tip because....You Were Riding a Freaking Bike.

What part of Riding a Freaking Bike, screams Fast Service, Tip Me?

Is there a tip jar on your handlebars, next to your bell (ring ring)?

If some sweaty ass dude comes huffing and puffing to my front door, a half hour later than a person with a car, with my food...Im probably not tipping either. Thanks For the Cold Food Bro...

Jay Z is not cheap....you are. Buy a Freaking Car.

I also love how you tagged everything...not just UE but everything to draw attention to yourself. 2018-ing like a boss.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

dam! that haten is stong here! mabey he is saving up to buy a car.. bike on bro

tag on to dawg! do yo thang


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

LAboy said:


> Last night, i delivered to this house in beverly hills, it turned out, its jayzs house, i biked all the way uphills there for no tip, from the housekeeper and the securtiy was sketchd out lol, he didn't expect me to pull up at midnight on a Bicycle haha.
> I know the food was for jay Z, cuz paparazzi always stay around the corner and they photographed him so many times at this joint, many celebs order from there.
> But come on, at least 50cent tip, maybe if it was 50 cents house haha
> It's super rare that i get tips in beverly hills, people pay expensive rent and mortgages, then they be cheap. They aint living the good life, trust me ✌


Wait - you went to the massive loooonnng white modern Holbly Hills mansion with radical shrubs and greenery perfectly trimmed, right around the corner (but 3/4 mile away!) from the Playboy mansion, you went to the mansion next to Aaron Spelling's old house aka mansion? I'm soooo dying to see behind that gate!!!!!

I had a pickup 3 houses aka mansions down from them, the whole time I was driving there I was really hoping I was stopping at Beyoncé's house, turned out to be a neighbor who, shockingly, despite living in a $30 million compound (yes 30 million dollars minimum - I think Aaron Spelling's went for $150 MILLION) she didn't tip. And I wasn't even shocked when that bimbo didn't tip me. Sad times, sad times indeed.



LAboy said:


> Last night, i delivered to this house in beverly hills, it turned out, its jayzs house, i biked all the way uphills there for no tip, from the housekeeper and the securtiy was sketchd out lol, he didn't expect me to pull up at midnight on a Bicycle haha.
> I know the food was for jay Z, cuz paparazzi always stay around the corner and they photographed him so many times at this joint, many celebs order from there.
> But come on, at least 50cent tip, maybe if it was 50 cents house haha
> It's super rare that i get tips in beverly hills, people pay expensive rent and mortgages, then they be cheap. They aint living the good life, trust me ✌


Omg you were on a bicycle??!! What restaurant did you pick it up at, and how long did it take you to bike there? I thought you meant a motorcycle, LOL. I can't imagine biking up to those hills and can't even think of a restaurant that would be remotely convenient. How long did it take you to get there ?


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Wait - you went to the massive loooonnng white modern Holbly Hills mansion with radical shrubs and greenery perfectly trimmed, right around the corner (but 3/4 mile away!) from the Playboy mansion, you went to the mansion next to Aaron Spelling's old house aka mansion? I'm soooo dying to see behind that gate!!!!!
> 
> I had a pickup 3 houses aka mansions down from them, the whole time I was driving there I was really hoping I was stopping at Beyoncé's house, turned out to be a neighbor who, shockingly, despite living in a $30 million compound (yes 30 million dollars minimum - I think Aaron Spelling's went for $150 MILLION) she didn't tip. And I wasn't even shocked when that bimbo didn't tip me. Sad times, sad times indeed.
> 
> Omg you were on a bicycle??!! What restaurant did you pick it up at, and how long did it take you to bike there? I thought you meant a motorcycle, LOL. I can't imagine biking up to those hills and can't even think of a restaurant that would be remotely convenient. How long did it take you to get there ?


telling you the weathy don't tip... don't be shocked.. just be you and that's it, Uber X on brah


----------



## mrpjfresh (Aug 16, 2016)

" Thanks for the (luke warm) wings, dawg"


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Shoulda spit on his food. Then he would turn you in, but it wouldn't stop there. He would dis you on tv, and you would get interviewed by Jimmy Kimmel as being the dumbass who spit on JayZ food.

You would be famous!!!!!!! !


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

If I worked for jay z I probably would make enough money to order from Uber eats during my lunch break at work...

I mean I do it now...

Just sayin’


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Tip shame him.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

mrpjfresh said:


> " Thanks for the (luke warm) wings, dawg"
> 
> View attachment 200709


Why do you assume he ordered wings?? Snowflake mods missed that one


----------



## WeDreams (Sep 14, 2017)

I would of piss on his food


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

99 problems but a tip ain't one


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

Its not about being rich, its about being generous and understanding

I feel you bro haha i actually have a mustang, but i like biking and skating a lot. The streets made me

Thanks bro, hahah i had a supercharged mustang 2013 that i dont use, i like skating and biking...

It took me 30 mins, i go fast on my bicycle and i zigzag between cars, thats the cops often stop me lol now they all know me


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> I would of piss on his food


I what I've done a terrible awful(The Help) to Kanye's food.


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

you could of tipped me a $1000 to buy an Ebike

The restaurant is on lacienaga, its a sushi spot

Thanks for the idea, next time, i am sure i will deliver to him again, i often deliver to the same people, its like uber assign me to some folks

It's actually for him, cuz it's a big meal, it's not for the housekeeper only, maybe he is afraid to come outside at midnight lol even tho he is a rapper

If I go on TV, I may deliver to him again cuz uber gives the Same people often

Lol maybe if he sees this, he will call me and tip me


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

WettDreams said:


> I would of piss on his food


I would have swapped out the drumsticks for little turds


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Or throw some Carolina Reaper sauce all over his order.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Merc7186 said:


> He probably didn't tip because....You Were Riding a Freaking Bike.
> 
> What part of Riding a Freaking Bike, screams Fast Service, Tip Me?
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same think....never seen so many (tags on a post.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

LAboy said:


> Last night, i delivered to this house in beverly hills, it turned out, its jayzs house, i biked all the way uphills there for no tip, from the housekeeper and the securtiy was sketchd out lol, he didn't expect me to pull up at midnight on a Bicycle haha.
> I know the food was for jay Z, cuz paparazzi always stay around the corner and they photographed him so many times at this joint, many celebs order from there.
> But come on, at least 50cent tip, maybe if it was 50 cents house haha
> It's super rare that i get tips in beverly hills, people pay expensive rent and mortgages, then they be cheap. They aint living the good life, trust me ✌


There was that TMZ story j and bey tipped $1,000 on a small coffee order. They tip but he probably didn't like you riding your bike shaking up all his food.


----------



## LAboy (Jan 23, 2018)

Or maybe he gave the housekeeper cash to tip me, she kept it to herself haha, but he could have tipped me in the app.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

mark_mark said:


> same here bro, rich people of seattle area don't time for shit, they eat at $300 restaurant tip waiters 30%, drivers get nothing! just need a buck rich dude.. nurse, blue collar, boat people, professional black women, and the elderly tip
> 
> I stopped being friendly to rich folks


The new policy is....You should one star any couple picked up at real nice house or dropped off at a upscale restaurant. Your right, the odds of them tipping are no better than anybody else which of course is less than 10%. Drop their rating to below 4.6 and hopefully they will get bypassed. At least make the experience a pain the ass.


----------



## mark_mark (Aug 26, 2017)

kdyrpr said:


> The new policy is....You should one star any couple picked up at real nice house or dropped off at a upscale restaurant. Your right, the odds of them tipping are no better than anybody else which of course is less than 10%. Drop their rating to below 4.6 and hopefully they will get bypassed. At least make the experience a pain the ass.


constant 1stars puts up flag, but 3/4 stars drops rating really nice


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Clueless, it wasn't for Jay-Z it was for someone "there" Jay-Z can't babysit people on how to do the basics (PR rep are ya listenin) even after they signed confidentiality agreements (which now needs revision on ordering food smh)


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Dude laboy email this thread to rockafella general, it will find its way to tip

Sorry Roc-Nation title it Rockafella


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

What obligates him to tip you ? Because he's a celebrity ?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Yes, because a delivery (at owns expense) service FOR ANYONE renders a tip..what planet are you from? You really going to say because his chain didn't brake when he used his bike there that there should be no tip in the sense of operator costs? Get with it, people TIP for delivery and efficiency.


----------

